# ecoboost mpg



## redfishandy

So Saturday I go to Katy Tx. from San Antonio put truck on cruise control, doing 75 mph got 15 mpg going east and 14.6 coming home. And Ford says my truck is ok


----------



## Fuelin

That's great. I get 12 with my ecoboost


----------



## Jeff SATX

yup, 420ftlbs of torque from winding up those turbos doing 75 will do that. put it on instant mpg and watch it dip to 6-8 every time it shifts and you hear the whistle.


----------



## Mystic34

redfishandy said:


> So Saturday I go to Katy Tx. from San Antonio put truck on cruise control, doing 75 mph got 15 mpg going east and 14.6 coming home. And Ford says my truck is ok


Do you have a 4x4 or different tires than the ones that came stock?

I lost 2 mpg just changing to Michelin wranglers on mine.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I got a new 2013 F150 Platinum 4X4 Ecoboost in mid March an at first I was seeing around 15-16mpg. Now at a little over 3k I'm getting 12-13mpg. Love the power the truck has. Changed tires but no lift though, hopefully it will get better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman

EPA MPG test cycle is at 65mph. If you don't think the automakers optimize their drivetrain for that speed, you'd be mistaken. Also, the air drag on a vehicle going 75 versus 65 is about 40% more.


----------



## Muleman

My dad had a 2008 F150 with the small V8 and he got 19-24mpg regularly. Ford salesman told him to trade it in for a 2014 Ecoboost F150 and he gets 12-15 mpg now. He is not a happy camper with Ford now!!!!!!!!


----------



## czbrian

Ford just restated the mpg on 6 models of cars due to supposedly accidental error in their calculations (they don't base them on actual testing on the road). They are making cash payments to owners. Maybe the F150 will be next.


----------



## speckle-catcher

getting 14.8 or so for average around town driving

19.5-20 on highway, set cruise control to keep RPMs below 2000, which is about 70mph.

love the truck, love the power (hard to stay out of the turbo) - and still worlds better gas mileage than the Dodge I ditched for it.


----------



## C.Hern5972

speckle-catcher said:


> getting 14.8 or so for average around town driving
> 
> 19.5-20 on highway, set cruise control to keep RPMs below 2000, which is about 70mph.
> 
> love the truck, love the power (hard to stay out of the turbo) - and still worlds better gas mileage than the Dodge I ditched for it.


About the same i get.
17-21 hwy
14-15 city

I stay out of the pedal tho. Leaving at 4 am to work their is no traffic. Cruise on 65-70


----------



## Gottagofishin

redfishandy said:


> So Saturday I go to Katy Tx. from San Antonio put truck on cruise control, doing 75 mph got 15 mpg going east and 14.6 coming home. And Ford says my truck is ok


That's about right for a 4x4 crew cab. I haven't reset the gas mileage since March and I'm averaging 14.3 which includes four trips between Austin and Bastrop towing 5000 lbs at 75.

With 8k miles, the mileage seems to be getting a bit better. I need to reset It and see what I'm getting.

I do have a heavy foot though.


----------



## redfishandy

I am not towing anything, just the truck doing 75 mph and I think that's bull sh-t


----------



## Jeff SATX

the sales guy told me, "we'll, its a beast of a motor when you need it, and it gets great gas mileage when you're not needing all that power." 

trying to move a big arse truck down the road at 75, it needs to use that power, gas mileage suffers big time. i once got 20mpg with cruise set on 65 going from austin to SA. that was the best i could get out of it after i bumped up tire sizes.


----------



## gitchesum

C.Hern5972 said:


> About the same i get.
> 17-21 hwy
> 14-15 city
> 
> I stay out of the pedal tho. Leaving at 4 am to work their is no traffic. Cruise on 65-70


My city is a little better...usually right around 16 mph.

Driving from Pearland to Bellaire two days a week and downtown 3 days a week. Leaving at 4:45 am and coming home around 3:45. I average right at 18 mph. That includes in town driving on the weekend. Has just under 3,100 miles on it as of this morning...2013 FX2.


----------



## Gottagofishin

redfishandy said:


> I am not towing anything, just the truck doing 75 mph and I think that's bull sh-t


At 75 unloaded, I get 14 to 14.5 depending on wind and elevation change. Pulling 5000 lbs I get 11-12 at 75. It will go up over 20 at 55.

I'm not sure what you expect. But never believe a car salesman. It's the most powerful in its class and it's moving around a 6500lb truck. Even then it gets about the best gas mileage in its class. It's going to use some gas.

I look at it this way. It's a whole lot more powerful than the 5.4 I had before, and it still gets better gas mileage.

If you want a truck with decent gas mileage get a Tacoma.


----------



## jetbuilt

Tacoma only gets 1-2 MPG better than my 5.7 liter Tundra, and I get 18 MPG on the highway in my 2 wheel drive doublecab.


----------



## C.Hern5972

gitchesum said:


> My city is a little better...usually right around 16 mph.
> 
> Driving from Pearland to Bellaire two days a week and downtown 3 days a week. Leaving at 4:45 am and coming home around 3:45. I average right at 18 mph. That includes in town driving on the weekend. Has just under 3,100 miles on it as of this morning...2013 FX2.


Im on the east end and we have a light every 100 ft. I think thats why my city mpg is so bad


----------



## GulfCoast1102

When it comes to mileage, the Ecoboost is more like Eco-bust! Aggravates me when the automakers blow up the numbers for fuel economy. The EPA estimates have improved from what they once were, but they are still incredibly unrealistic, and the automakers are happy as pie to keep it that way.


----------



## Gottagofishin

If they had called it the powerboost instead of the ecoboost you guys would be raving about the power and the gas mileage.

If you want to know how to maximize you mileage, here are the results of an unscientific test I did a few months ago. I managed to get 18.9 mpg in mixed highway/city driving over several days in a Platinum 4x4 SC, so the EPA figures aren't really inflated. You just have to optimize your driving for gas mileage as opposed to time or fun.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=759761


----------



## Bukmstr

*My Eco*

I have a 2013 Ecoboost 4x4 crew with 6k on it. I only get 15 ish in town. Highway jumps to around 17 not pulling anything....


----------



## gitchesum

C.Hern5972 said:


> Im on the east end and we have a light every 100 ft. I think thats why my city mpg is so bad


Me too, I usually take Magnolia from Independence Park to 288, or the BW from Pearland Parkway to 288. I live right down the road from city hall.


----------



## cabolew

Makes me glad I got the 5.0 

4x2 crew cab I have gotten just over 20mpg hwy a few times. Lifetime about 17.5mpg and I don't try for mileage. I just drive.


----------



## calphil

^^ I did the same but mine is a 4x4 leveled on 33's ... And still getting 17 average ... 

Down the hwy I can touch 20 on a long trip


----------



## Gottagofishin

Holy cow. Some of you guys might want to trade your truck and man card in for a Prius.


----------



## Dae1201

I have a '11 ecoboost. Driving from Cypress to Fort Worth(long trip), my mileage improves 4-5 MPG not using cruise control driving 75 all the way.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Got my wife a little explorer with that eco boost thing and she does about 24.6 mpg on the hwy. Hope that doesn't change


----------



## reedkj

Monday ran from Austin to Langtry, cruise on 77 most of the time, round trip average was 19.2. little over 45k on the odometer. 2012 FX4 supercrew


----------



## redfishandy

reedkj what truck are driving?? mine is a 2012 3.5 longbed crewcab 373 gears, big mirrors


----------



## txfisherman35

I get 22mpg on the highway and 17.5 around town. 2011 supercrew 2wd 355 rear end. It gets way worse pulling anything.


----------



## HOU Razorback

Those 3.73 gears don't help you out at all.

my 2012 is a Ecoboost crewcab longbed (157' WB) 4x4 with 3.55 gears. My lifetime average is 18.5 and my drive is from Cypress to Westchase daily (290 to Beltway 8).I figure I get around 17-18 MPG in the city. When I get to take it out on the highway, its gets over 20 and sometimes close to 21-22 if I'm not fighting a big headwind. I have just over 21K on the clock and the mileage is still improving.

I drive 65-70 and don't drive down the Houston freeways like I'm in a NASCAR event.


----------



## Gottagofishin

HOU Razorback said:


> Those 3.73 gears don't help you out at all.


Bingo. I think this is the answer. It sounds like your truck is optimized for towing, but this comes at the expense of gas mileage.

Your truck in sixth is kind of like Razorback's in 5th, which is exactly what I do when pulling over 6000 lbs. I lock out sixth gear and tow in 5th. It's easier on the tranny and you get better gas mileage because the engine isn't straining as hard.


----------



## HOU Razorback

Yeah, with the 3.73 gears and the big tow mirrors, sounds like you have the Max Tow package on your EB. You'll be able to pull what you want with ease (within reason of course) but your MPGs will suffer.


----------



## Charlie in TX

I was hoping the EB would do better than that. I will be in the market for a new truck in a couple years. I will have about 150k miles and my daughter will be turning 16. I will look elsewhere.


----------



## HOU Razorback

Charlie in TX said:


> I was hoping the EB would do better than that. I will be in the market for a new truck in a couple years. I will have about 150k miles and my daughter will be turning 16. I will look elsewhere.


The window sticker says 17/19/21, which is what mine gets...actually a little better. You'll be hard pressed to find a truck that gives you this kind of power with that kind of fuel economy. Usually, people would have to buy 3/4 gassers, but the fuel mileage would suffer.

The key to EB fuel economy is to stay out of the turbos. If you drive normal, not NASCAR normal, then you'll get some good MPGs out of it. It's one of the most sensitive engines I've ever driven in relation to driving habits and MPGs.


----------



## reedkj

redfishandy said:


> reedkj what truck are driving?? mine is a 2012 3.5 longbed crewcab 373 gears, big mirrors


2012 FX4 supercrew 3.73


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

2013 F150 FX4 Ecoboost Supercrew w/ 2,200 miles and 3.55 Gears

averaging 16.6 mpg mix of city/highway
averaging 17.8 highway driving 70-75mph
average 18.8 mpg when I keep it at 65mph (not going to happen very often)

I couldn't be happier with the truck so far, but from reading the various forums it does seem that they are very hit or miss on the fuel economy. Some guys simply went from a 2011 ecoboost to the same truck in a 2014 and saw a 5 mpg drop. 

I went and test drove the Tundra, Chevrolet and the RAM before purchasing the F150. I really did like certain aspects of them all, but I felt that I got more for my money with the Ford in terms of features, performance and their willingness to negotiate on price. 

I have particularly enjoyed that ecoboost when passing someone on a 2 lane road. It puts a smile on my face every time. Also, when climbing hills and steep bridges, I've yet to have it downshift into 5th gear. It purrs right along in 6th gear. It's really impressive what that "little" six cylinder engine is capable of.


----------



## Gottagofishin

HOU Razorback said:


> The window sticker says 17/19/21, which is what mine gets...actually a little better. You'll be hard pressed to find a truck that gives you this kind of power with that kind of fuel economy. Usually, people would have to buy 3/4 gassers, but the fuel mileage would suffer.
> 
> The key to EB fuel economy is to stay out of the turbos. If you drive normal, not NASCAR normal, then you'll get some good MPGs out of it. It's one of the most sensitive engines I've ever driven in relation to driving habits and MPGs.


I did an experiment a while back (there is a link to it toward the beginning of this thread) where I got 19 in mixed Hwy/city driving in a 2013 EB 4x4 Supercrew. I just laid off the gas a little and used generally accepted techniques for good gas mileage (I did not hyper-mile). The EPA estimates are valid.

That said, I do have a heavy foot so in reality I am getting mid 14's. The bottom line, is to produce as much power as this motor is capable of, it is going to require some gas. It happens to be able to produce power more efficiently than anything else in it's class, but it isn't using magic fairy dust to do it.

If having a half ton with exceptional towing ability, sport sedan like acceleration when empty, and decent gas mileage if you want to take it easy is important, then the Eco-boost is hard to beat.

If gas mileage rates higher than power on your list, then the Dodge Eco-diesel is probably the motor for you.

That's what's great about capitalism. We have choices.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I like mine


----------



## sea hunt 202

It is a explorer spot with the eco bost twin turbo charger, I can not wait to get the chip to unlease the hp.


----------



## CaptainJMB

Here's one I'm tuning, doing inter coolers and bigger turbos. 
I'm not impressed with stock power - not saying that cause you say white I say black.....but when I tune these trucks they're a whole norther animal ans still very well within ford parameters. 

The turbos on these are so small I've seen bigger on street bikes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ccketchum

Muleman said:


> My dad had a 2008 F150 with the small V8 and he got 19-24mpg regularly. Ford salesman told him to trade it in for a 2014 Ecoboost F150 and he gets 12-15 mpg now. He is not a happy camper with Ford now!!!!!!!!


not ford's fault .


----------



## redfishandy

that frame looks bent


----------



## CaptainJMB

It is bent, guy bought the truck totaled and putting a new frame under it and doing the turbos etc with cab off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sea hunt 202

yeah I think that big beast needs an upgrade, but the one we have is just a grocery getter. So I think it will suffice-we were just looking for something for her.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Gottagofishin said:


> That's about right for a 4x4 crew cab. I haven't reset the gas mileage since March and I'm averaging 14.3 which includes four trips between Austin and Bastrop towing 5000 lbs at 75.
> 
> With 8k miles, the mileage seems to be getting a bit better. * I need to reset It and see what I'm getting.*
> 
> I do have a heavy foot though.


So I reset my mileage and the last couple of weeks in June, I was getting upper 14's in mixed use driving around Austin/Bastrop. I've been in Galveston the last week and have had to make a couple of trips into Houston. I'm averaging 15.8 in the flat lands, heavy foot and all.

That's getting respectable. I didn't realize hilly terrain made that much of a difference. I figured the downhill and uphill would average out for the most part.


----------



## boltmaster

About a week ago i picked up a 2014 f150 platinum 2wheel drive super crew and with only 800 miles so far I am seeing about 17 plus in town and running 70-75 i do about 20 on the highway. So far very happy with the ride an comfort.


----------



## TexasCurt

I was looking to replace my 2500HD Chevy which gets 12mpg and considered the Ecoboost. I ended up getting the new Ram Ecodiesel which gets an honest 20mpg City and 28mpg highway. Some guys are reporting 30+ on highway. One guy even drive Houston To Chicago on one tank.


----------



## HOU Razorback

TexasCurt said:


> I was looking to replace my 2500HD Chevy which gets 12mpg and considered the Ecoboost. I ended up getting the new Ram Ecodiesel which gets an honest 20mpg City and 28mpg highway. Some guys are reporting 30+ on highway. One guy even drive Houston To Chicago on one tank.


But you'll want to read how he did that. You or I wouldn't be able to do that.

The mileage is very impressive coming out of the Ecodiesel and will probably suit 90% of pickup buyers today. However, the payload is nothing on that truck. It has tons of power for its size but no ability to do anything with it due to a heavy diesel sitting in the front.


----------



## Jeff SATX

it can haul 1600lbs and tow 9200lbs, most guys on here buy a 3/4ton to pull their 3000lb bay boat, i'm sure the payload is just fine for most. i wouldn't mind having the EB or the ED.


----------



## TexasCurt

It hauls everything I need it to haul. I pull trailers all the time full of construction materials. The diesel is marginally heavier than the Hemi and produces 420/ft lbs of torque.


----------



## HOU Razorback

Jeff SATX said:


> it can haul 1600lbs and tow 9200lbs, most guys on here buy a 3/4ton to pull their 3000lb bay boat, i'm sure the payload is just fine for most. i wouldn't mind having the EB or the ED.


But that a base model. Start making it a crew cab with lots of options, that number goes down.

I'm not bashing the truck, its a beast. However, there is a trade-off. It won't replace a 3/4 ton and offers low payload for a truck with that kind of power.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Sounds like everyone is happy with the ford


----------



## Gottagofishin

It sounds like both the ED and EB offer something worthwhile. The ED offers great truck mileage and has good towing abilities. 

The EB is a towing beast in the 150/1500 category and offers decent mileage. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either. I'm just a Ford guy so that's how I went.


----------



## andre3k

Just sold my 2500 ram diesel for an ecoboost. I don't think I will have any regrets except for the mileage decrease. The rebates now were too tempting. Dealer offered 3500 for my 04 cummins 2wd, carmax offered 6500. Sold it on craigslist in one day for 10k. I'm glad I held out and sold it myself.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I'm up to 16.2 mpg in the flatlands.


----------



## sea hunt 202

You know at this point I really do not care about the fuel consumption, as a kid our trucks got 8 mpg on a good day and that was with the air breather lid fliped for sound. Today I only care about the heated and cooled seats and how far they will lean back so I can sleep on a trip. Yep a bigger turbo charger would be cool and loud pipes might be alright on occasion, but I am old and don't care as much anymore. You can not be the fastest or the badest for ever - keep that in mind. These days all I care about is will I have enough cash to provide me with diapers and meds in my old age. You know these days it will take a minimum of bla bla dollars to retire and that's if you do not fish or golf. Do you know how to make a small fortune, well you start with a large fortune and then start fishing and you will get there


----------



## wish2fish

2013 FX4 Screw with 3.55 gears.....I average 14.5 mpg, best was 18.64 mpg and worst was 11.35 mpg (putting those turbos to the test).

Have about 10K on it and spent the first year with a very small commute (14 miles round trip) so that explains the low average but now my commute is about 42 miles round trip so my average should increase. Seem to get about 16-18 on the highway max, 14-15 city and I love the truck.


----------



## sea hunt 202

The wife has about 700 miles on the explorer and we have not checked the mileage as of yet. But it is a nice daily driver


----------



## gitchesum

I installed a soft tonneau a few weeks ago....with the same commute, I've averaging over 19 mpg. The mileage calculator in the truck is showing 20.2 right now...but it's always a little high.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Different vehicle, same engine. We have the explorer sport ecoboost. My wife averages 17.8 around town. Driving a constant 75 on cruise down to the coast I can average about 19.5.


----------



## Reel Aggies

we bought a 2013 Fusion titanium package with the ECOBOOST engine. We definitely do not get the MPG that they advertised. We are around 25mpg when we were led to believe it would be 30 or so combined mileage. I do notice that it has great low speed torque, but the mileage really drops off after about 65mph. I think that anything above that speed the engine is pretty much wound out. Our mileage really drops when we head out west with 85mph speed limits. Seems that they were designed with city in mind, not for long higher speed road trips. I assume it is the same thing for the trucks.


----------



## ReelWork

The key with the ecoboost, just like diesels is to keep the turbo boost at a minimum. Spool the turbo and your mileage will drop accordingly. Simple as that. 

My 6.7 Diesel will get 19-20 MPG at 65-70 but falls to 16-17 MPG at 75-80. Toss in a head wind (increase boost for the same speed) and it can fall another MPG but it's a small tradeoff to me. Personally, I wouldn't trade the power for anything. The ability to pull the boat into a 20 MPH headwind at 75 MPH and still average 13-14 MPG is just awesome.


----------



## gitchesum

ReelWork said:


> The key with the ecoboost, just like diesels is to keep the turbo boost at a minimum. Spool the turbo and your mileage will drop accordingly. Simple as that.
> 
> My 6.7 Diesel will get 19-20 MPG at 65-70 but falls to 16-17 MPG at 75-80. Toss in a head wind (increase boost for the same speed) and it can fall another MPG but it's a small tradeoff to me. Personally, I wouldn't trade the power for anything. The ability to pull the boat into a 20 MPH headwind at 75 MPH and still average 13-14 MPG is just awesome.


I was thinking the same thing....I've been driving CTD Dodges for the past 13 years, so I'm used to driving without lugging the engine(to keep smoke to a minimum) and knowing high boost = lower mpg.
I roll in the throttle in this truck, let the turbos light before i get in it(when needed). Even do a little boosting when I need to dart into traffice(like getting on the 610 service road out by Kirby.

I wouldn't mind installing a boost gauge in the truck just to be able monitor it. The only mounts I'm seeing for them are the gauge pods that fit in the A/C vents....seeing we live in Houston, you just don't' sacrifice one of those vents for a gauge.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

This past weekend I got to do a little towing with the F150 EB. First of all, I was really happy with the power the truck had while pulling a trailer. It cruised up hills like nothing was behind me (21' Skeeter Bass Boat).

I also towed a 12x6 utility trailer with a ramp back from the lake that didn't have anything on it. I was surprised to see that I got exactly the same fuel economy as I got towing the bass boat which was ~10-12 mpg. Considering that I averaged around 18.5 mpg without towing anything, I was surprised to see the mpg drop so much for an empty trailer. Apparently those turbos kick in as soon as you hang anything off the hitch. 

Overall I couldn't be happier with the truck and the ecoboost engine so far. The fuel economy is decent for a vehicle it's size, but the power and ride comfort exceed what I had expected.


----------

